# Drywall Failure



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought it would be helpful to start a thread of things that have gone "not-so-good".......maybe we can save each other the trouble of learning a thing or two the hard way....

Here's what happened today:

I had mud falling off the walls because I went for a 3 coat day..................over glossy paint :whistling2: I put a sh!t pile of glue in the hot mud, but it hadn't DRIED before I put the topping on....so, the bond was weakened by the added moisture and pressure. :furious: It looked like nail-pops under tape....but it was just mud. Let's hope it stopped at the 5 spots I found as I was walking out the door. Once it's dry it'll be bomber, but until then *fingers crossed* Looks like I'll be buying some oil based primer tomorrow morning


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I had some out door ceiling tapes let got before Christmas because of the heat. It was probably about 30c when they were taped. All looked good for a few weeks then bam tapes lifted. I fixed it with Fuse, that should not lift as the mud goes right on through.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> I had some out door ceiling tapes let got before Christmas because of the heat. It was probably about 30c when they were taped. All looked good for a few weeks then bam tapes lifted. I fixed it with Fuse, that should not lift as the mud goes right on through.


Yea man.... Love hotty peeling off paint when you go to scrape, it leaves a good chance the regular you coat over with will flake off as well. I'm dealing with it quite frequently atm, major patch job at a lab complex where they like to show me a few rooms to patch each morning and expect paint a few hours later 

Usually I won't give it to them, and say it needs to dry over night, but sometimes ya do what ya gotta do. Only solution to avoid this and give same day I find is sand to degloss the paint a bit, I'm doing this over epoxy and semigloss at the lab( quicker hotmud edge drying) and/or letting the hotty sit an extra 20+ mins to set a bit better. Or you can bust out a hairdryer and look like a clown like I did the other day :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yea man.... Love hotty peeling off paint when you go to scrape, it leaves a good chance the regular you coat over with will flake off as well. I'm dealing with it quite frequently atm, major patch job at a lab complex where they like to show me a few rooms to patch each morning and expect paint a few hours later
> 
> Usually I won't give it to them, and say it needs to dry over night, but sometimes ya do what ya gotta do. Only solution to avoid this and give same day I find is sand to degloss the paint a bit, I'm doing this over epoxy and semigloss at the lab( quicker hotmud edge drying) and/or letting the hotty sit an extra 20+ mins to set a bit better. Or you can bust out a hairdryer and look like a clown like I did the other day :whistling2:


Speaking of hair dryers.... thanks for reminding me to bring one into work today, I would of forgot:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Speaking of hair dryers.... thanks for reminding me to bring one into work today, I would of forgot:thumbsup:


You and Jr. Having a spa day? Haha


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

*acoustic ceiling spray*

I was re spraying a acoustic ceiling. The masking started falling off. But I was young and kept going. When i was done the christmas tree looked flocked.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

When I went in today, the issue became far more interesting....

The delaminating mud was not limited to the mud applied to the glossy paint, the topping was also falling off the hot mud in the areas where the failure occurred. I chipped it off until I reached solid surface, all of the failure areas grew by about 50% when I did this. I sprayed oil based primer on the areas, loaded some 5 minute with lots of glue, and then put a skim coat on it. Worked like a charm, and everything held up even when applying a hand texture that requires going back over it after it's had a chance to sit and firm up a bit. I told the builder to tell the homeowner that it is absolutely crucial that she prime those walls with oil based primer when she's painting.....tragedy narrowly averted:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> When I went in today, the issue became far more interesting....
> 
> The delaminating mud was not limited to the mud applied to the glossy paint, the topping was also falling off the hot mud in the areas where the failure occurred. I chipped it off until I reached solid surface, all of the failure areas grew by about 50% when I did this. I sprayed oil based primer on the areas, loaded some 5 minute with lots of glue, and then put a skim coat on it. Worked like a charm, and everything held up even when applying a hand texture that requires going back over it after it's had a chance to sit and firm up a bit. I told the builder to tell the homeowner that it is absolutely crucial that she prime those walls with oil based primer when she's painting.....tragedy narrowly averted:thumbsup:


So the bubbled spots grew a bit? How large were the spots? Sounds consistent with what I've come across with scraping hotmud edges down before they set fully, creating drag lines


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> So the bubbled spots grew a bit? How large were the spots? Sounds consistent with what I've come across with scraping hotmud edges down before they set fully, creating drag lines


I had cut the bubbled spots out last night before leaving, and wanted to let everything fully dry before messing with them. On average, the bubble was the size of a half-dollar coin, and I cut them out to be about 2-3 inches in diameter. Then this morning, I chiseled away at the edges to explore the nature of the failure. Some of it let go pretty good, one of the areas grew to about 12 inches by 4 inches long before it got solid.......and that was the one where the topping fell off the hot mud. The ones over the glossy paint grew only minimally, if at all. 

Honestly, I think I'm at a point where I'm just going to have to stop using the Beadex light topping....it's far too finicky and I've seen it delaminate before. Beadex light All-Purpose isn't much better, but at least it has glue in it. Our non-light weight muds are a bitch to work with, and I'd rather just solve the problem instead of totally switching products (to regular weight).

I know what you're talking about (dragging), but it wasn't that....however, I did go to give the HM a rubdown when I thought it was kicking (between batches) but I missed the boat...it was already too hard so I walked away. It's a weird deal, and I think I understand what happened......but the fact that it was separating at all the layers of substrate has me confused.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I was doing this house and i said to myself to save time i'm gonna pre-fill every joint it will dry faster, So when i tape it out i can do the beads and butt joints to get ahead for tomorrow so i just have to roll boxes. After i roll the boxes something dosent look right i start guaging the flats and there all orficed. So instead of saving a day i lost half a day lol. Took out the trowel and trowelled my flats straight. Problem was a shallow flange, and a retarded taper :yes:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I thought it would be helpful to start a thread of things that have gone "not-so-good".......maybe we can save each other the trouble of learning a thing or two the hard way....
> 
> Here's what happened today:
> 
> I had mud falling off the walls because I went for a 3 coat day..................over glossy paint :whistling2: I put a sh!t pile of glue in the hot mud, but it hadn't DRIED before I put the topping on....so, the bond was weakened by the added moisture and pressure. :furious: It looked like nail-pops under tape....but it was just mud. Let's hope it stopped at the 5 spots I found as I was walking out the door. Once it's dry it'll be bomber, but until then *fingers crossed* Looks like I'll be buying some oil based primer tomorrow morning


 3 Words to live by in a situation like this, DON,T LOOK BACK


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Once it was dry the fix worked and she primed it with oil-based:thumbsup:

Then the tile setter came in and scratched the hand texture off the wall doing floor demo :laughing:

Guess who got to fix it?:whistling2: It looked great after prime, with no delamination issues at all. And the nasty roller marks all over the place were bee-yoo-tee-full! :lol:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dern man,,,, I read the name of this post and I thought it was about Obama's economy!!!!!!

My bad


----------

